# Perfect setup :)



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Heavily modified Gaggia TS, Perfect condition G105 Lever Gaggia Factory, Modified Mazzer SJ.

This is my home setup  x


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have had a couple of Gaggia TS machines. Ugly, well built to industrial standards and remarkably good at making coffee. Does yours have the cartridge to assist warm up? from memory, they need a very small cooling flush as well. How have you modded it (apart from the wrench!)


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

That's not a wrench... that is the upcoming hipster must have!!

You just wait till we are all out of lock-up, every hipster coffee joint will have a pair of Stilsons welded to every knob and lever going - Cana has seen the future


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Drewster said:


> That's not a wrench... that is the upcoming hipster must have!!
> 
> You just wait till we are all out of lock-up, every hipster coffee joint will have a pair of Stilsons welded to every knob and lever going - Cana has seen the future


 I think it adds to its good looks!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I had a tap like that when my old one leaked. The cartridge had gone and the handle wouldn't fit to the new one. Small pair of Mole Grips did the job for a while until I managed to bodge the old handle back on.


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

I'm enjoying the spanner! Also, this just reinforced how much I need a knock drawer in my life.

I'm not familiar with that gaggia, what sort of mods have you done?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

